#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Straatverlichting!

## jens

Ik was 3 weken geleden op bezoek in blackpool ( UK ) en daar hebben ze sinds kort nieuwe straatverlichting. was er een klein beetje van onder de indruk want in een normale uitgaans/winkelstraat kom je dat niet direct tegen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





En een straatje verderop een ander ontwerp.




Aangezien ik er bijna jaarlijks terugkeer voor een festival, ben ik zeer benieuwt hoe het eruit ziet als het werkt! volgens mij hoef je daar ook geen kroeg meer binnen want het feest is wel op straat!

mvg jens

----------


## Funmaker

enig idee welke koppen dit waren?

----------


## mustang1

Kijk even dze site voor nog meer foto's en een paar video's:

Blackpool Illuminations  Blackpoolcam – Digital Pictures

----------


## LJmalcolm

> enig idee welke koppen dit waren?



In Blackpool hangt allemaal Robe :Cool: 

Zie ook :
http://www2.blackpool.gov.uk/Plannin...ESENTATION.PDF

----------


## Funmaker

is nice  :Smile: 
die pdf was ik nergens tegen gekomen...

----------


## LJmalcolm

----------

----------


## mvdmeulen

> Toch wel een grappige vorm van straatverlichting



maar hoogstwaarschijnlijk een stukje prijziger dan de verlichting die hier in nederland langs de weg staat/hangt.

is er daar ook een mogelijkheid tot inprikken?? :Wink:

----------


## jens

Wat er hing weet ik niet precies,ben meer van de herrie...Maar ik denk, ik schiet toch eens een paar plaatjes. Op het forum kom je weinig van dit soort dingen tegen. Vond het wel orgineel :Embarrassment:

----------


## Funmaker

Brilliance for Robe in Blackpool - ROBE lighting

Eventjes een update  :Wink: 
het zijn dus Robe Colorspotten 2500E AT, een 36 in totaal...
staat ook een link naar een youtube filmpje bij normaal gezien.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Dat is tenminste mooie straatverlichting! Enkel hopen dat ze het lang genoeg blijven doen, want ik denk dat een doorgaanse gemeentearbeider niet zo veel kennis heeft van deze straatverlichting  :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

Ik denk dat daarover wel afspraken zullen zijn  :Wink:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Waarschijnlijk zal de plaatselijke licht&geluid firma het onderhoud op zich nemen  :Smile:

----------


## DMiXed

> Waarschijnlijk zal de plaatselijke licht&geluid firma het onderhoud op zich nemen



gohh...ben je daar helemaal zelf achter gekomen Einstein?  :Big Grin: 

maar das wel ziekelijk ruig ^^
kan dat hier in de straat ook niet geregeld worden? dat zou pas een straatfeest worden!

----------


## rick1993

> kan dat hier in de straat ook niet geregeld worden? dat zou pas een straatfeest worden!



Moet je eens tijdens de 4daagse naar het centrum van Nijmegen komen. :Wink: 

Sommige straten een hele array met allemaal MH's  :Smile:  (ze hebben daar trouwens wel een orgineel iets om de MH te beschermen tegen de regen: zo'n cement emmer op de kop aan de truss en daar de MH inhangen).

Fotootje

----------


## JeroenVDV

Wellicht ben ik niet kunstzinnig danwel openminded genoeg, maar ik vind het filmpje dat ik zie werkelijk nergens op lijken.. Het is dat toevallig alle spotjes hetzelfde doen dat er iets van eenheid te zien is, voor de rest is 't voor mij de demo005-stand of een DMX-tester in actie..

----------


## Stoney3K

> Moet je eens tijdens de 4daagse naar het centrum van Nijmegen komen.
> 
> Sommige straten een hele array met allemaal MH's  (ze hebben daar trouwens wel een orgineel iets om de MH te beschermen tegen de regen: zo'n cement emmer op de kop aan de truss en daar de MH inhangen).
> 
> Fotootje



Dat is écht niet origineel, die dingen worden speciaal voor de koppen gemaakt. In Eindhoven hangen ze ook altijd zo tijdens Koninginnedag en carnaval (en als PSV weer eens wint)...

----------


## mustang1

Dit zijn pas regenkappen:



Hier past elk type movinghead onder en hij is zelfs voorzien van ventilatoren!

Te huren bij Rentall...

----------


## Roel K

Wauwwwww 

YouTube - BRILLIANCE - PET SHOP BOYS MEDLEY

Waarom zou je nog een zaak binnengaan als je dit hebt hangen in de straat. Ik ben wel benieuwd om te weten hoe ze daar op zijn gekomen. En dan er ook nog zo veel geld aan uit te geven  :Big Grin:  Maar mocht ik ooit in de buurt zijn ga'k zeker kijken !

----------


## Hobbes

Flinke opkomst eigenlijk voor de PSB! Vooral als dat gastje op de fiets binnenkomt rijden op de tekst "let's take a ride"!

----------


## michi1989

die regenkappen werken idd wel relaxt.
alleen komt rentall er volgens mij nog wel eens te kort in het festival seizoen:P
die specikuipen zijn een goed altenatief.

----------


## AJB

Zonde van het geld als ze het zo vreselijk slecht programmeren... Jammer!

----------


## Upgrading your system

Idd jammer van het overschot aan mooi materiaal en het dan treurige gebrek aan creativiteit.

maargoed, voordeel van de twijfel, misschien was het een proefprogramma

----------


## Leks

Het lijkt idd op: " Zeg, tik jij er ff snel een chase-je in? ".

Hopelijk dat ze hier nog wat meer tijd in steken. of iets beters dan een SHTC Scanmaster kopen  :Smile: 

Wel een erg leuk project: Cultuur in eigen straat  :Smile:

----------


## mhsounds

> Zonde van het geld als ze het zo vreselijk slecht programmeren... Jammer!



Jep, je mag voor 3Mil toch iets meer verwachten...

----------

